# GC ordering questions



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

Howdy ya'll.

I'm getting ready to order a set of Ground Control coilovers and I had a couple of "last minute" buying questions:

1. When I order the kit, the best that I can tell is that the part number is 6060.03 (which is for the AGX's). I've read some threads about differing spring heights. Are all the springs a set height, or do you have to specify the spring height when you order?

2. I'm going with a 300/250 rate for 90% daily driver/10% autocrosser. Sound about right? These will be coupled with AGX's and a Progress rear bar will be purchased in the future, along with shigspeed pillowball mounts and the front GC camber plates.

3. The cheapest I've found them so far is 357.50 plus 15.94 shipping from ultrarev.com. Anyone found them any cheaper? Also, can anyone recall any experiences with ultrarev.com?

thanks for your help! I'm looking forward to getting these collapsed eibachs and blown agx's replaced with this better setup.

btw, this is for my 93 nx.

-nathan
93 nx2k
99 se-l


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I called Ground Control on Friday, asking them about suggested springrates for my Pulsar. I will be getting the 6060.03 kit as well, but they could not suggest a specific springrate for me. They guy I spoke to said "I have not done one of those cars, so I'm not sure what to suggest." The kit comes with 300 front, and 200 rear.

You shouldn't have to specify any spring height.

I already have the AGXs, so it looks like we're doing the same thing with different cars. I hope to order within the next week.

What I'm trying to figure out, is when you specify your springrate, must you order directly through ground control or can you order that way from the retailer?


----------



## viper23325 (Jan 20, 2003)

wwiifanatic said:


> I called Ground Control on Friday, asking them about suggested springrates for my Pulsar. I will be getting the 6060.03 kit as well, but they could not suggest a specific springrate for me. They guy I spoke to said "I have not done one of those cars, so I'm not sure what to suggest." The kit comes with 300 front, and 200 rear.
> 
> You shouldn't have to specify any spring height.
> 
> ...


I purchased my coilovers from ultrarev.com few months back just put the custom spring rates you want in the comments at check out they will send the order to ground control and you will get the coilovers in a week.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

viper23325 said:


> I purchased my coilovers from ultrarev.com few months back just put the custom spring rates you want in the comments at check out they will send the order to ground control and you will get the coilovers in a week.


I just did that. Thanks for the advice. Decided on 300 front and 225 rear. Seems no one really has any advice for the Pulsar. I drive mostly on the streets, which are crappy here... Then I go for the occasional canyon carving fun day. Figured since the Pulsar has a heavier rear end due to the re-enforced roll bar style area behind the driver, that I should raise the springrate just a bit. If it's not stiff enough, I can simply turn up the knob on my AGXs I suppose. Gotta be much better than stock.

I've been fighting with myself for a long time on what to do. Ya gotta dive in sometime!

Looks like I'll probably order a swaybar too.


----------



## viper23325 (Jan 20, 2003)

wwiifanatic said:


> I just did that. Thanks for the advice. Decided on 300 front and 225 rear. Seems no one really has any advice for the Pulsar. I drive mostly on the streets, which are crappy here... Then I go for the occasional canyon carving fun day. Figured since the Pulsar has a heavier rear end due to the re-enforced roll bar style area behind the driver, that I should raise the springrate just a bit. If it's not stiff enough, I can simply turn up the knob on my AGXs I suppose. Gotta be much better than stock.
> 
> I've been fighting with myself for a long time on what to do. Ya gotta dive in sometime!
> 
> Looks like I'll probably order a swaybar too.


have any pics of your car?


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

viper23325 said:


> have any pics of your car?


www.wwiifanatic.tk

Lots o' pics.


----------

